# How to get Mini upgrade?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have a Bolt but I haven't yet got the upgrade on my Minis that allow them to use SkipMode. Do I need to sign them up for the priority list? Or should they get it automatically once I set the Bolt to the host?


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> I have a Bolt but I haven't yet got the upgrade on my Minis that allow them to use SkipMode. Do I need to sign them up for the priority list? Or should they get it automatically once I set the Bolt to the host?


From your mini force a TiVo connection and it should load the new 20.5.4 software. Then restart the mini and you should be good to go.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've tried that several times. Still no update. Does it actually download new software? Or is it just some sort of setting change? I've been looking for a Pending Restart. Although I still haven't seen it offer SkipMode on anything so if it's just a setting change I don't seem to be getting that either.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> I've tried that several times. Still no update. Does it actually download new software? Or is it just some sort of setting change? I've been looking for a Pending Restart. Although I still haven't seen it offer SkipMode on anything so if it's just a setting change I don't seem to be getting that either.


It should load new software with a pending restart. I did it the day after my Bolt activation so maybe it has something to do with the Bolt being on your account.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... OK I"ll try again. The Bolt was not initially assigned to my account properly but I called and got it moved over. But it's been on my account for almost a week now and none of my Minis have updated.


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

Are you just restarting or have you tried a reset?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have not tried a reset. Only setting the host to the Bolt and then forcing a call. I guess I could do a full reset and repeat setup.


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

I would try that, it only takes a few minutes. As Tivo support told me, reset is your friend.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still can't get it to upgrade. Did a complete clear and delete and still wont download the upgrade. 

I checked my other Minis and one of them got the upgrade automatically at some point. But the one connected to the TV I actually watch the most doesn't have it.  

I may end up just swapping the two, but one of them isn't that easy to get to so it's going to be a PITA.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Mine took about a day to get the Bolt update. The received an update during the initial setup, but nothing else even after checking in with the TiVo servers.

I then signed them up on this page per another forum user's recommendation:
https://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.8

Updates still did not come through at first.

After probably 4-5 hours, I checked in with the TiVo servers again and although I was not prompted to reboot the Mini or specifically told that an update was downloaded, I noticed that it said "Pending Reboot" or something similar at the end of the check in. Once I rebooted the update installed.

Good luck.


----------



## Xab (May 21, 2004)

I'm in the same boat, no matter what I do no update


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I could not get it to update, no matter how hard I tried, so I broke down and swapped it with the one that had gotten the update randomly. (the other two in the house do not have it, only this one)


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Strange, I was able to force updates on 5 minis the day after I activated the bolt.

Well actually the one that had the bolt as a host auto updated the night before, then I forced the others during the day.


----------

